# Weekly Competition 2016-11



## Mike Hughey (Mar 15, 2016)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F2 R2 F U2 R' F2 R' U2 R2
*2. *F2 U' F' R2 F' R' U' R2
*3. *F U' R U' R' U R' F2
*4. *F2 R2 F U' F U2 R' U R2
*5. *U2 F' U F U2 F U' R U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *L2 B2 D2 R' D2 U2 R2 U2 R' F2 D2 U B' D' L2 F' D2 F2 U' R B
*2. *U2 L2 U2 L F2 R' F2 R D2 R U2 F U' B2 F' D B' R2 U L2 D'
*3. *F2 L2 B' U2 R2 F L2 F' L2 D2 F2 R' U2 B' U L' D R' U' L2 D'
*4. *L2 F U2 B2 F D2 R2 D2 R2 F' L2 D' F' R B D L' R D B2 L2
*5. *U2 B2 U2 B' R2 B2 L2 U2 F U2 L2 R D L2 R D' U' B' U' R' F

*4x4x4*
*1. *U' B2 Uw U' L' B2 Uw' U Fw' Rw R B Fw2 D2 Rw Uw' L Fw2 D' Uw2 L B2 Rw2 D U L' U Rw2 B2 Rw2 U' Rw' U L' R' Uw F Rw D' L'
*2. *U' F Uw' U2 Fw' U L2 U L' F2 U L' Rw' R Uw Rw2 R B2 R2 B2 F2 D' B Fw Uw2 F' L' F2 L Rw' D' B F' U Rw2 F' U2 B Fw' D'
*3. *D2 U2 F2 L2 D2 Uw B' F2 Uw' B Fw2 D' U2 Fw Rw' Uw2 B' Uw F R U' L2 B Rw R2 D2 Rw' F2 D Uw Rw D B Rw2 B' L' R D2 L Rw
*4. *L2 Uw L' U' R2 U' Fw' D' F' D Fw D Uw2 U' B F2 U' Fw2 U2 Rw2 R U2 Rw D Uw' Fw' Rw2 Fw' F D Uw U' Rw2 D' U B' D2 L Rw B
*5. *Uw' L2 R2 U2 F2 L Rw2 D2 Fw' Uw U F2 Rw' B D F' D' Fw L2 B' U2 F D Rw2 F2 Uw' B2 Fw' D2 B2 Fw2 F' L' D' U' Rw2 F R' Uw2 B2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Lw F U' F' L B D U2 Lw' R Uw U Fw Uw U2 L' Lw' Rw B2 L2 Rw Bw2 F Uw' Bw D2 B2 Bw' R' Dw Uw' Bw' L D' Dw2 B2 F' D2 Uw2 U Lw Rw2 D F U Fw' R2 B Bw F2 Dw' U F' Rw' B' Bw' D2 Uw' Fw Uw'
*2. *U' F' D' U2 Fw Dw U' Lw Rw2 D Dw2 Uw' Fw D Fw2 Lw' R' U' B D' Dw2 U2 Rw2 Fw2 D' Uw Lw D2 Bw2 F2 Dw B' U' L B2 Bw Lw R' D' B2 L2 Lw Rw2 Uw' Fw' L Lw Rw' R2 B Bw Uw2 Lw2 B F' Dw2 Uw L2 Rw' R
*3. *Dw2 Lw Rw R2 Dw L' Rw Uw' R2 F' U Fw F' Rw Uw' U' F Uw2 L Bw2 Dw F' U B' Fw2 Lw2 Rw' Dw Lw' F L2 F Lw2 R U B' Lw' Dw2 B F' D2 Dw' Uw Lw R' Fw2 L2 Lw2 B D2 Fw' Dw2 Uw' Lw' R Bw2 L Dw F' D'
*4. *Lw Uw' L' Dw F D Uw U' Rw2 B2 L' Rw2 R' Dw Bw2 Fw L D' Fw2 L' D B Bw' Uw' B' Dw' U' F U' L' Rw' R2 B Uw' F2 D Rw' Dw' F D R U' L Rw Uw' L U' Rw' D2 Uw' B' Bw' U' Lw D B' Fw Lw' B F
*5. *Dw' L2 B2 Bw R' Dw Bw2 Lw2 Rw' Fw2 D2 U' Bw F2 L2 D Dw Lw' Rw' Uw' F2 Dw' Rw' Bw2 Fw' U2 R D2 Dw' B' F2 Uw' Bw F Dw U2 Rw2 D2 R' F2 L' Lw2 Dw2 Rw2 R B R' B2 F Rw' R' B U' B' Bw2 D' U' Bw L Uw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2F2 3U' 3F2 3U' 2L' 2D 2F2 L2 3R' 2R' 3U U2 L F' 3R 3U' 2L' 2U B2 R2 B D 2D2 2U2 U 2L 2F' 2U' 3R2 D' 2U2 R2 2D2 B 2U2 3F' 2L2 D' 3R' 2R 3F 2L' B D L R2 3F F 3R F' 3U' 2F2 2R' U' 2L' B' 2R' R2 2U' L' B 2U2 R2 2U2 2B' 2L2 2B' 3R2 B2 R'
*2. *2L' D' 3U' 2F 3U L 2L' U' B2 F2 D2 R U2 2B 2D2 2B2 2D' F' 3U 2L' R U2 3R2 2D 3U 2R' B 2F 3R' 3F2 2R D2 U' 2R' 3F' 2L' 2R2 2F2 R' F2 2R' B' 2D' 2U 3R' R' 3U 3F' D 2R U' 2L2 2R 2F D' 2U' 2F2 3U2 F2 3R D 2D2 B2 2F2 F2 D 3U2 2R' 2D2 L'
*3. *2L2 3R 3F F2 L2 2B F L2 2L' R2 B 3F 2F 2U2 2L U2 3R2 B 3R B2 3R' 2D2 2U' U2 3F2 D' 3F2 2D' 3U' 2B2 D2 3R 2R2 R' 2D' 2L' B' L' B 3F 2R' D 3U' 2L' 2F' 3R2 2D 3F' D' 2L 2B L F2 D 2D' L2 2R' 3U' F2 2R R' 2B U2 B' 3F 2R U B' 2D 2U2
*4. *F2 L2 B 3U' 2L U2 R2 B 3R2 3U2 2U' 2B 2U2 3F F2 2R 2F D2 R' 3U2 2L2 2D 2L R 3F2 2L 2R' R' 2D U 2F' U 3R2 F' 2D' 3U' 2B 2D2 F' L2 3F2 3U2 B 2B F D' 3U 2B 3U F' D2 2U2 2L 2B D2 3F' U 2L' 2F' 3U' B2 3F2 2D U R 3F D' B2 2B 2U'
*5. *B 2D' 3R2 2F' D2 B' L' 2L 3U F D U2 2L' 2U2 2L' 2U2 3R 2U2 U' B2 U' 2L2 3R' D 2D 3U 2B2 3F2 R' 2D2 L 2B 3F 2R' U' 2F 2R 2F' F' 2D 3U2 2U2 L 3U' U2 2F U F2 2D 2B2 2U2 U' 2F2 2U2 B 2F 3R' 2F' 2R 3F' 2F F U2 2L' B 3U' 2L 2U' 3R D'

*7x7x7*
*1. *U2 2F 3R' 2F' D' 2D' U' L 2L B R' 3F2 L2 R2 B2 D' 2D2 3L' U' F' 2U2 U2 2R' 3B' 2L' 2D 3U' 2U2 L2 2D' 3D' 3F' D 2B' 2F2 2D' 3B2 3F L2 R 3B2 2L 2D' F2 D2 2D' 2B' 3U' 2L' 2R' B R2 B 2L2 2B' 2L2 F 2D' 2B' 3U' 3L D' 3L' 2F' 3D' 2U U 2F 3U L' R2 3F' 3D2 3F' D2 2D' 3D' 2U' 2L' 3L2 2R2 2U' 3B 3R2 B2 F' 3D2 U2 2B' 2D' 3L2 2R' R' D 3U' 2U2 2B2 2F 3U' 2L'
*2. *D 2U' R' 2D L2 2L2 2B2 L' R 2D' 3U' U L2 3F 2L' 3R F 2D' 3D 2U' 3R R2 2U 2L 2D2 F 2L2 2B2 F' 2D 3F' 2F2 U' 3F2 F U' 2R D 2F L2 2F' 2L 2D' 3R 2F2 2D 2U2 U L' 2B' 3D 3L2 2U' F2 2U 3F 2L2 3L' 3F' R2 2F' 3U2 3L2 3F U2 2B' 3F F2 3U2 3B 3R' 3F2 3D B' D 3F2 D2 2B L 2U' 2L 3D 2L 3D' B' 3U' 3B F' R2 2U' B' F 3L 2B 2F F' 3L' B' 2F' F
*3. *2B' D 2B' 3B2 F' D 3D2 3U 2F F' 2R' 2B2 3L' D2 3R' U 2B' 3B 2F' D' 2D2 L2 B D2 2U2 U 3R2 U L' B 2D2 U' B2 3B' U2 3F2 L2 F' 2D' 3D 3U2 2R2 R2 3U' B 2B2 2F' F 2U2 3L2 D 3D2 3F2 2R' F2 3L' 2D' 2R' 3F' 3R' 2R2 2F2 F 3L' F 3L 3R' R 2D' 3D2 3U2 L2 3D 2U' 3L B' F U R D' 3U2 B' 3F 2F2 L2 2L' 2D 3U2 2B 2L 3U2 L 3F2 2F2 F2 L2 3F2 U 2F' 3D2
*4. *3B2 D L 3U' 2U 3L2 2B 3R' U 3L D' 3U2 2U2 U2 F' L2 D 3F2 2U' 2B 3B 3F' R B2 2F L2 3B' 2D' 2U L2 2R 2F2 3R 2D 2L 3L R' 3D2 3U2 2U' 2R 3U 3B2 2R2 3F2 2F' 3L' 2F D 2U' 2B2 D 2U' 2B2 R 2B' U' 3B' 3F 2L' B2 D2 2L 3L 2D 2B R2 F2 3D 2U' F2 L 2R R B' L2 2F2 3L' D' 2D 2B' L2 B2 3R2 3D 2L B L 3L' 3D' U2 2L' 2U' 3R2 2U L' R B2 2B 2D
*5. *U2 F 2L B' 3F' 2U2 2R' 2B2 3R 3D2 2U 2B 3B2 2D U2 2F2 R2 2D' 2F2 F2 3L U 2L2 2D2 2F D' 3D' B' D 3U2 U2 2B2 L2 D2 U2 L2 3R2 B 2B' 3B D L2 3U' 3R2 3U2 2L D' U' 2B2 3R 3B' 2L 2R' F D 2L2 2R' B' 2L 2F2 2L' 3B' 3U 3B' F2 R 3D2 3L 3B' 2F D2 3D 3U 2U U L2 B' 2B' 3R2 3F2 F2 3R2 F' L2 2F2 2D 3U' 2B 2R2 3B 2U2 2L2 U R 2B2 F R 3B2 3D' 2U'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R F U' R' F2 R U' F2 U'
*2. *R2 F R' F' R' U R2 F' U
*3. *F' U' F2 R F R U F' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D B2 F2 U' R2 D F2 U' L2 R2 U2 R' B' F2 U R' F' R2 B2 L R2
*2. *D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 B' U2 F' L2 F' R2 D' F2 R F2 L B2 L' B R2 D'
*3. *U2 B R2 B2 U2 B' R2 F' D2 R2 D2 R U' B' D R2 B2 R2 F' D U2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw2 L B' Uw' B' F2 D2 Rw2 B' D2 B L' F Uw2 U L R' D R' Fw' U' B' F U2 Fw2 L' Rw R' F2 Rw D' B Rw2 Uw' L F' D2 Uw L' Rw'
*2. *Rw' U' Rw Fw' R D' U' Fw2 L' B' D Rw2 U' L F Uw' R' U F2 Rw' R Fw Rw' U2 L2 Rw R' B' Rw2 D' Uw Fw' L R' Fw F' L D L2 R2
*3. *B Fw F' Uw2 U2 L U' B2 D2 U Fw' Uw' U L F' Uw' R Uw R2 Uw B' Rw R' Uw2 L' Fw' Uw Rw2 Uw' L' B2 Fw2 L2 B Rw R2 D F D Rw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 Uw U2 Fw Lw Uw U B D Bw Lw Rw' Dw Rw U2 Bw2 Fw' L2 Lw' R2 B' Rw' B F2 Lw2 R2 Bw' Lw2 Fw2 D L' Uw' Bw' L' Fw Rw' D' Dw Fw2 R B' Fw L2 B2 Dw Rw' Dw' U2 Lw' Rw R2 D2 F2 Dw Uw2 Rw2 U F L U2
*2. *F L2 Lw2 Rw Bw' F' U B' Fw F' D' L' Rw2 U Bw Lw' B2 Fw2 Uw2 L Lw' Fw F Lw Rw U Lw2 F2 Lw' B2 Dw' Uw' U Bw' L' R2 D2 Fw Dw L' R' B' D2 Dw2 U B2 L Bw' Dw Fw' Dw' L2 Rw' Dw Uw2 B' Lw' Bw2 Fw' F2
*3. *D2 Dw L U F Rw' D' Rw' Dw' L2 Lw2 Rw F D' Uw' B' D Fw2 Rw2 R2 B Fw D' F' U2 B Lw2 Rw2 F' Uw B L Fw' Lw Fw2 Uw' F2 U2 B Uw' R Dw B2 Bw2 Dw U' L' B2 D' Dw Rw Uw F' Dw' Lw' Rw Bw' L2 Lw' F

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3R' 3F' F' 2D' 3F2 2U' R2 U' 2F' 2D' B 2B 3R 2R2 2U2 F 2L2 2B D' 3U' U' R' B' U 2L 2F' L' 2L2 2B' 2F2 R2 F2 3R2 2B2 3F 2F2 2U 2F' L2 2D' L2 3F2 D' R 3F F2 2U 3F 3R' 2F L U2 3R' 2U' B' 3F2 2F 2L R' D' 2L2 2D' R2 2U B' 2B2 2L 2U' 2R 2U2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D' 3U2 2L2 3L' 2F2 2D2 3B2 F 3D' 2L' 2D2 3U2 3B' 2R2 D2 3U2 3L' 2F2 3L U 3F' R2 3U2 R 3U2 L 2R 2F' F2 2R2 3U' 3L2 U B' 3D' 2U' 2L U 2F' D2 R2 D B 2F2 3U' B2 2F 3U 2U L 2U 3F' 3D 2F2 F' 2L2 D B2 3F 2R 3B' 3D' 3L2 2D' 3U U2 R 3D' 3R' 2U 3L R' 3B' 2F F' 2L 2R2 R2 3D' 3B2 D' 3R R' D' B' 3R2 2R2 3F' U' 2R' 2B2 F2 3D' B2 2L 3L 3B2 2D2 3L F

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D R2 B2 D' R2 B2 F2 U B2 U2 F2 L D2 L2 B L' F L2 R' B2 D'
*2. *B2 D2 F R2 D2 B L2 F L2 F U' L B2 U' B L' F U' R
*3. *D B2 D2 F2 U F2 U' R2 B2 L2 R U F R2 F2 L D' R D' F
*4. *R2 D' U2 R2 D L2 F2 D L2 R2 D2 F' U2 L B' L' R D B2 D2 U'
*5. *R U2 B2 R' U2 L' R2 D2 L F2 R2 F' D' F2 L2 R U L2 D' U2 R2
*6. *R2 U2 B2 L2 R2 B' D2 B' F' D2 L2 U F' D' F U R D' B2 R' B'
*7. *U2 R2 U R2 D R2 B2 F2 U B2 U2 B L F2 U' F L2 B' R2 D2 L
*8. *D L2 D' L2 U' B2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 F' D2 R D F2 U R2 B' L R
*9. *R U' L U2 F R D' F R F' D2 F' L2 B D2 B2 R2 U2 B U2
*10. *B2 D2 F2 D L2 R2 D F2 U L2 D' F L' R' D2 F R2 D F' R' F'
*11. *U2 B' L' B' D2 F' L U L F2 U F2 R2 L2 U' B2 U2 D
*12. *F U2 R2 B' L2 F' L2 U2 L2 U2 L D' R U F' L R2 U' F' U F2
*13. *D' F2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 D R2 B2 F' R' B' F' U' B L U B D L'
*14. *F' R U' F' L2 B2 D' R' B R2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 D F2 U R2 D2
*15. *B2 R2 U B2 L2 D' F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F' U R' B' U L R' B U2
*16. *L2 D F2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 B2 F2 U2 B F L' B' R' D' F' L' U' R2
*17. *R2 B' L2 U2 F' D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R U' F R B' L R F D'
*18. *R2 F L2 U2 R2 F U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U R' D R D2 U2 L' R2 U
*19. *L2 D2 F L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F R2 F2 U B' U2 B' F' R U L B' L2
*20. *R2 F2 D' B2 D2 B2 U R2 D B2 U' F L2 U' L D F' D B L' B
*21. *D2 F L2 F U2 R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F' L D R2 B R2 U R' U L' B2
*22. *F2 L2 R2 U' R2 B2 D L2 B2 D U B' F D L' F U2 R2 U' B
*23. *L2 D' B2 L2 U F2 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 B R D B' D' R2 B' D' F2 U2
*24. *B2 L' B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R' U' R' U' R U B D2 R' F L'
*25. *F' L' D' R2 L U' R L2 B' L' F R2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F' D2 F L2 F2
*26. *B2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L U2 R' F2 U2 R' D R2 B' L F' U B D R2
*27. *R2 D2 R2 D2 B' U2 B F2 L2 R2 F' R' D L R F' D' L R2 D2 B'
*28. *F' B' R F' B2 L D2 B U D' L' B2 L B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R2
*29. *F2 D R2 U R2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 U' L' F D U' B U' L R' D2 U2
*30. *B2 L2 D R2 F2 U L2 F2 D F2 U L' U B R2 F' R2 D2 F2 L F2
*31. *L' D L' F' L' U R' D' F2 B D2 F2 B2 U R2 U' R2 L2 B2 U2
*32. *R D' F2 U' F L D B2 R' F2 L2 U' R2 D L2 D' F2 U2 D' R2
*33. *F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 D L2 B' D2 L U' L' B L2 B L2 R'
*34. *R2 D' U' F2 L2 U F2 D R2 D2 U' R D U2 R U2 R2 B' R D' B
*35. *R2 D B2 U' R' L U' R L F' B2 L D2 F2 L' D2 R' B2 L' U2 R2
*36. *U' B R B2 L D R D2 F2 B' L' B2 R2 B2 R D2 B2 L' U2 F2 D2
*37. *D2 L2 B2 L2 F' U2 B' U2 L2 R2 B' U' B' F' D2 L U F' L D L'
*38. *U' B2 D2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 F' U' B2 L' R' F2 D' F R' D2
*39. *F2 R2 D' U2 R2 U B2 D' B2 U' R2 F U L2 R2 U2 R F' D' U' B'
*40. *F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D R2 F2 D L2 B' D B2 L U2 R2 U B U'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 U' B2 U B2 F2 R2 U F2 D' U2 B D2 B' R F' D' R' B L F2
*2. *L2 D2 L B2 R' U2 B2 R B2 F2 D2 F R' D' B' L D2 L B D' F2
*3. *B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D' U2 F2 U' L2 R F' R' F L B' F' D R2 B2 F2
*4. *U L D2 F B' R F' U' L2 U' F2 R' D2 B2 U2 L D2 R U2 R
*5. *D2 L' U2 L D2 F2 L D2 L' F2 L2 B' F L' U2 R' U B2 L' B2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D' B' R2 U F' L U L2 U' B2 U2 R' D2 B2 L' D2 L' B2 R
*2. *U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F D2 F' R2 F' U F' R F L2 F' D U' B U2 L2
*3. *B' F' U2 R2 D2 R2 F L2 B' D2 F' U R' D U2 L' R2 B D L2 R2
*4. *F' D2 B' L2 D2 B2 R2 B' U2 B D2 L B2 D U' R2 U' L' U L U2
*5. *D' F2 R2 D R2 U' R2 U F2 L2 B2 L' D L' U B' R F2 U F'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U B2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 D2 L2 F R' D2 U' B F2 R F R D
*2. *B' F2 D2 R2 F' L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 L' B' L2 U F' R F U2 B U'
*3. *R2 B2 F2 D U2 L2 D L2 R2 U' R U' B L2 U2 B D B D2 L' D
*4. *B2 U' L2 D R2 B2 D F2 U R2 U2 L' R F' R U' B F D' U2 L2
*5. *F2 D2 R2 B' U2 F' U2 F R2 F2 D U R' B U2 B2 D R' F

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L2 B2 L2 F D2 L2 F' L2 F R2 F2 D R U B2 R' U' F' R D2 B'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R' U2 F' U F' U2 R U F2 U'
*3. *D' B2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 D B2 R2 U2 L' D' B' F D' L' D F2 U'
*4. *D Uw2 L' B2 L B D F' D Fw' R2 Uw' R2 D2 B2 F2 D' F' R2 B L' B' U R Fw' R Fw L2 F2 Rw D2 Uw U' Fw R Uw2 U' F2 L2 F

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R' U F2 U' F R U F' U2
*3. *B R2 B F2 L2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R' B' U F2 L' U2 F R F2 D
*4. *L2 R B Fw L' Rw D2 Rw B F' L' F2 L' D R Uw' L R2 Fw2 Rw' D Fw2 L' Uw' L Uw B' Rw2 U B' Fw U' B2 Rw' Uw2 U2 Rw B' Fw' F
*5. *D2 Dw Lw2 Rw R' Dw F' Rw2 R Dw Uw Rw2 Fw Lw Rw R2 B' Dw2 Bw2 L' R Dw' F' R2 U R U' L Uw' R2 Fw2 F2 L Lw' Rw2 Fw' L2 Bw F' D2 Bw' Fw Dw' Bw' Rw2 Fw2 Rw F Lw2 Dw' Rw' D Dw' B F Dw' Lw2 D' U' Fw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-5,d=1 / dUdU u=2,d=-4 / ddUU u=-4,d=-5 / UdUd u=0,d=2 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=5 / UdUd
*2. *UUdd u=1,d=6 / dUdU u=4,d=4 / ddUU u=5,d=-4 / UdUd u=3,d=5 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-4 / dddd
*3. *UUdd u=3,d=2 / dUdU u=1,d=2 / ddUU u=-2,d=-4 / UdUd u=1,d=0 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=0 / ddUU
*4. *UUdd u=-4,d=3 / dUdU u=1,d=-2 / ddUU u=5,d=-3 / UdUd u=-2,d=-2 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=0 / dUUU
*5. *UUdd u=2,d=5 / dUdU u=-4,d=-1 / ddUU u=-2,d=-4 / UdUd u=2,d=0 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=5 / UdUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' R U' B' L' B R U' l r
*2. *U' B R' L R' L' U' R' L l b' u'
*3. *B L U L' R U L' R' b' u
*4. *U' L R' L B R' U' B' l' r' b'
*5. *U' R L B U' R B U' l' b u

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (5, 2) / (1, 4) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 2) / (0, 4) / (-2, 2)
*2. *(0, -1) / (-2, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (-4, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 2) / (0, 4) / (0, 6) /
*3. *(1, 0) / (-4, -1) / (3, 3) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (2, -3) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0) /
*4. *(-2, 0) / (5, 2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (4, 4) / (3, 0) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (-4, 1) /
*5. *(1, -3) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (-2, 4) / (-2, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *L' R' U' L' D R U' D U' D' U'
*2. *U' D L' D' L' R' U' R' L' D' U'
*3. *L' R' L' R L R' L' D L' D' U'
*4. *R U' R' L' D R' U L' U' D' U'
*5. *D R' L' U D L D L R D' U'


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 15, 2016)

megaminx: 1:23.43, 1:12.94, 1:17.19, 1:14.10, 1:11.32 = 1:14.74


----------



## posaidon0802 (Mar 15, 2016)

3x3:
Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-15
avg of 5: 20.909

Time List:
1. 18.905 
2. 22.133 
3. (22.303) 
4. (18.088) 
5. 21.690


----------



## ZurfyCubez (Mar 15, 2016)

2x2: 
(4.73), 5.49, 4.95, (6.84), 6.79 = 5.74
Square-1:
33.52, 28.25, 23.49, (34.78), (17.89) = 28.42
3x3:
21.90, 20.57, 20.18, (28.81), (19.17) = 20.88


----------



## mafergut (Mar 15, 2016)

*2x2x2:* (4.84), 5.66, (DNF), 5.46, 5.31 = *5.48*
*3x3x3:* (14.77), 17.36, (22.66), 21.19, 17.37 = *18.65* // 1st solve was a PLL skip
*4x4x4:* 1:43.69, (1:59.50), (1:37.83), 1:59.23, 1:55.79 = *1:52.91* // PB single 1:37
*5x5x5:* 5:02.43, (5:37.15), 5:22.38, 5:12.53, (4:52.56) = *5:12.45*
*2BLD:* (DNF), 2:44.95, (2:09.46) = *2:09.46*
*3BLD:* DNF, 10:52.04, DNF = *10:52.04* // 3rd solve off by a flipped edge
*3x3x3 OH:* 46.76, (33.53), (51.81), 45.28, 41.81 = *44.62*
*3x3x3 MTS:* 3:06.25, 2:35.22, (2:28.35), 2:44.41, (3:17.94) = *2:48.63*
*3x3x3 FMC: 42* // Solution below ***
*2-3-4 Relay: 2:30.16* // Bad 2x2 and 3x3, meh 4x4
*2-3-4-5 Relay: 7:02.33* // Meh 2-3-4 but PB 5x5 (4:28.84). Also PB 2345 Relay. Almost sub 7
*MegaMinx:* 4:04.00, 4:11.63, (4:35.75), (3:58.68), 4:00.82 = *4:05.49* // Not happy, expecting sub-4
*PyraMinx:* 11.32, 14.52, (19.02), (10.01), 12.52 = *12.79*
*Square-1:* (6:21.86), 3:49.26, (3:09.21), 4:26.19, 3:11.61 = *3:49.02*
*Skewb:* 12.75, 19.60, 15.03, (12.35), (23.18) = *15.80* // Lots of Z-perms, need an alg for that

*** FMC Solution:
Solution: F' B' L' F2 L U D' R' L' F' L U2 F2 R2 B2 D L2 B2 R' F' R' B' L B F' D' F D F' D' F2 L' F' L F' R' B R' B' R2 F D'
Skeleton: F' B' L' F2 L U D' R' L' F' L U (*) R F' R' B' L B F' D' F D F' D' F2 L' F' L F' R' B R' B' R2 F D'
Insertion: (*) = U F2 R2 B2 D L2 B2 R2 (2 moves cancelled, 3-edge cycle)
Explanation:
F' B' L' F2 L // Block building 2x2x1 + 1 corner and its edge
U D' R' L' F' L U // Another corner, 2 edges and center alignment
R F' R' B' L B // Last 2 F2L edges
F' D' F D F' D' F2 L' F' L // Insert last F2L corner
F' R' B R' B' R2 F // OLL
D' // AUF, 3 edges unsolved


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 15, 2016)

222: 4.42, 3,82, 4.19, (5.42), (3.68) = 4.14 [nice]
333: (16.40), 15.40, (13.69), 15.07, 14.48 = 14.98
444: 58.99, 1:03.75, (1:07.32), 1:02.54, (56.69) = 1:01.76
555: (1:38.68), (1:55.37), 1:55.28, 1:41.07, 1:48.01 = 1:48.12
666: (3:50.95), (3:13.41), 3:22.46, 3:27.10, 3:34.58 = 3:28.04
777: 5:26.22, 5:41.74, (5:11.03), (5:48.13), 5:24.33 = 5:30.76
Megaminx: 2:32.14, 2:26.39, 2:40.52, (DNF), (2:19.46) = 2:33.02 [Eww]
Pyraminx: 8.22, (9.20), 9.14, 8.71, (6.74) = 8.69
Skewb: 12.23, (11.23), (13.78), 11.91, 11.33 = 11.82 [Bad]
Square-1: (51.79), 38.52, 36.21, 51.12, (31.45) = 41.95
OH: 1:02.45, 1:06.08, 1:05.39, (1:28.95), (57.58) = 1:04.64
2BLD: DNF, 2:04.62, 1:0856 = 1:08.56
3BLD: DNF, 6:25.53, DNF = 6:25.53
2-4: 1:32.97
2-5: 3:20.89
MTS: 3:14.11+, 2:59.67, 3:23.19, (4:09.95), (2:28.30) = 3:12.32
FMC: 48 [found it in ten minutes ]

z2 F D F D y R' U R U B U L B' [X-Cross] R L' U2 R' L [F2L 2] U F' U F U' F' U' F [F2L 3] 
y' U' L' U2 L U' R' F R F' [F2L 4] R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' [PLL]


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 16, 2016)

3x3x3: 21.48, 24.50, (28.90), (19.65), 22.20 = 22.73
2x2x2: 6.09, (8.20), 7.45, 6.52, (5.13) = 6.69


----------



## asacuber (Mar 16, 2016)

2x2: 3.76, (3.10), 3.86, 4.97, (5.03)= 4.20// Lolrecog on the last solve 
3x3: (18.36), 14.85, 16.37, 13.35, (12.00)=14.86//Bleh
OH: 36.28, (35.44), (43.97), 42.26, 39.23= 39.26//Bleh
Skewb: 10.30, 9.49, (8.74), 9.15, (11.55)=9.65//Kewl
Pyra: (11.61), 10.78, 8.90, (7.63), 8.02= 9.23//Better than last time
2-4: 1:46.36//Good
2-5: 6:02.39//Almost sub 6 but good 
4x4: 1:21.86, (1:16.56), 1:29.51, 1:26.83, (1:56.53)= 1:26.07//Lol, that last solve


----------



## Selkie (Mar 16, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 6.79, 8.69, 8.30, 10.92, 8.11 = *8.37*
*3x3x3:* 15.80, 19.68, 16.03, 14.97, 17.96 = *16.60*
*4x4x4:* 1:11.36, 1:07.11, 1:12.12, 1:08.40, 1:12.02 = *1:10.59*
*5x5x5:* 2:07.49, 2:19.18, 2:09.86, 2:28.79, 2:36.71 = *2:19.28*
*6x6x6:* 4:33.21, 4:35.00, (5:05.85), 4:31.38, (4:09.35) = *4:33.20*
*7x7x7:* 7:19.62, 7:02.69, 7:15.11+, 7:31.35, DNS = *7:22.03*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: ** 1:35.83*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: * *4:03.53*
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 47.40, 53.84, 1:02.54, 1:09.21, 44.31 = *54.59*
*3x3x3 Match The Scramble:*2:34.52, 4:01.29, 4:36.41, 2:10.05, 2:46.27 = *3:07.36*
*Megaminx:* 5:02.44, 3:54.64, 4:53.85, 4:35.44, 5:21.85 = *4:50.58*
*Pyraminx:*18.21, 15.35, 26.90, 8.63, 16.09 = *16.55*
*Skewb:* 23.04, 14.56, 19.37, 14.60, 25.21 = *19.00*
*Clock:* 16.75, 15.67, 16.38, 15.93, 13.93 = *15.99*
*Square-1:* 48.25, 45.30, 31.20, 46.42, 45.09 = *45.60*


----------



## rishirs321 (Mar 16, 2016)

*3x3*
(40.40),38.45,34.76,(32.20),33.87 = *35.70*


----------



## rishirs321 (Mar 16, 2016)

rishirs321 said:


> *3x3*
> (40.40),38.45,34.76,(32.20),33.87 = *35.70*



In the last three solves, I just increased the TPS.


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Mar 17, 2016)

2x2- 4.93 4.93 (4.70) 4.98 (6.14)=*4.95* //Consistency LOL
3x3- 15.51 14.90 (16.38) (12.51) 15.17=*15.19* //2 OLL skips both with Y-perms
4x4- 1:10.70 1:07.45 1:15.69 (59.94) (DNF)=*1:11.28* //BAD. On the last solve when I was doing OLL parity cube exploded and I quited
Pyraminx- 7.88 (11.35) 7.92 (3.52) 7.89=*7.90* //Consistency LOL
Skewb- (10.42) 10.93 12.60 14.35 (16.89)=*12.63*
3x3 One-Handed- 
2-4= *1:44.23* //Bad

I'll do 2-4 if I find my 4x4 large inner piece.
EDIT: Lol, I found it a couple seconds after I writed this, it was in my bagpack.
EDIT2: It appears I'm missing 2 large inner pieces.
EDIT3: It appears that I'm missing 1 small inner piece too.
EDIT4: I found the big inner piece behind my laptop. HOW did it got there??
EDIT5: LOL, in the place where the missing piece was, there were 3 small inner pieces insted of 2.

That was quite an adventure with my 4x4 inner pieces.


----------



## kbrune (Mar 17, 2016)

2x2: 7.88
8.84, 7.43, 7.30, 7.37, 10.49

3x3: 19.27
17.63, 19.07, 22.07, 19.40, 19.33

4x4: 2:04.76
2:20.18, 2:13.60, 1:54.64, 2:06.03, 1:39.57

5x5: 3:26.44
4:26.16, 3:48.92, 3:04.81, 3:12.65, 3:17.75

2-3-4 Relay
2:09.80 PB again

2-3-4-5 Relay
5:54.48

2BLD
DNF, DNF, 1:16.27

3BLD
DNF, 6:14.89, DNF

MultiBLD
DNF 2/3 (54:00) Progress!

MTS: 3:25.29
5:50.06, 2:24.76, 2:28.59, 3:16.26, 4:31.03
All over lol

OH: 1:04.17
57.77, 1:11.81, 1:03.43, 1:05.84, 1:03.23

Pyraminx: 16.71
31.56, 20.93, 15.18, 11.40, 14.03

Megaminx: 6:20.67
6:26.97, 6:14.80, 6:11.54, 6:20.23, 7:34.00

Skewb: 45.62
43.98, 59.83, 52.31, 23.64, 40.58

FMC: solution 45 moves
Inspection Z2
L B' R2 U' 1x2x2
F' D' F L D B 1x2x2
R' B2 R' 2x2x2
Y' R U R' F' R' F2 R F2L -1
U' F' U2 F U' R U R' Last Pair
Y' l U2 L U L' U l U' OLL
Y' X R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U R' PLL


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 18, 2016)

*2X2X2:* 7.34 8.50 (9.69) 7.68 (7.14) = *7.84* // Jay!
*3X3X3:* 19.25 19.87 21.78 (18.68) (22.16) = *20.30* // Bleh
*4X4X4:* (1:53.13) (1:36.79) 1:39.56 1:38.30 1:46.42 = *1:41.43* //Okay with 5 times double parity
*Skewb:* 26.23 (21.95) 41.67 (50.27) 46.04 = *37.98*


----------



## IridiuM (Mar 18, 2016)

3X3X3: 30.75, (33.35), 27.01, 32.08, (25.90)

AO5: 29.95


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 18, 2016)

kbrune said:


> MultiBLD
> DNF 2/3 (54:00) Progress!



2/3 in 30 minutes is 1 point. Is the time the reason you put DNF as result?

edit: @isaac: yes because it is way too much time, you cannot believe it was 2/3 at 30 minutes either...


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 18, 2016)

MatsBergsten said:


> 2/3 in 30 minutes is 1 point. Is the time the reason you put DNF as result?



Because it is 54 min?


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 18, 2016)

*2x2x2*: (11.77), 12.28, 12.29, (12.59), 12.40 = *12.32*
*3x3x3*: 38.97, (41.17), 38.09, (33.72(+2)), 37.84 = *38.30* Very happy with that.
*4x4x4*: (2:36.84), 2:45.76, 3:06.57, (4:37.60), 2:49.34 = *2:53.89* I think I put the centers in the wrong places 3 times on #4.
*5x5x5*: 7:40.56, 6:32.07, (6:15.17), (8:09.38), 6:57.99 = *7:03.50 *Well that wasn't pretty
*2-3-4 relay*: 13.88, 40.99, 3:40.11 = *4:34.98*
*2-3-4-5 relay*: 14.60, 53.47, 4:07.83, 6:36.50 = 11:52.40 My worst 3x3 and 4x4 solves in a while.
*Megaminx*: 9:21.50 . . . = I give up.


----------



## kbrune (Mar 19, 2016)

MatsBergsten said:


> 2/3 in 30 minutes is 1 point. Is the time the reason you put DNF as result?
> 
> edit: @isaac: yes because it is way too much time, you cannot believe it was 2/3 at 30 minutes either...



yeah I put it as DNF because of time. My memo is extremely slow atm. Im not very creative with letter pair images on the spot. I'm working on my list.


----------



## kamilprzyb (Mar 19, 2016)

*FMC* My first attempt ever - 49 moves


Spoiler



Scramble: L2 B2 L2 F D2 L2 F' L2 F R2 F2 D R U B2 R' U' F' R D2 B'

Rw' R F R' F' Rw R' F R F' - Edge insertion
D' R L2 U' B R' U - 2x2x2
D2 B2 D' B' D R2 - 2x2x3
x2
F U' F U' F' U2 F' - F2L-1
U2 R U2 R2 F R F' - F2L
F U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R F' - corner insertion
F R' F' L F R F' L' - corner insertion

Final Solution: Rw' R F R' F' Rw R' F R F D' R L2 U' B R' U D2 B2 D' B' D R2 x2 F U' F U' F' U2 F' U2 R U2 R2 F R U2 R' D' R U2 R' D F' L F R F' L'


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Mar 19, 2016)

*2x2*: 4.76, (5.40), 5.26, 4.81, (4.45) = 4.94 //AMAZING
*3x3*: 17.70, 16.54, 18.51, (18.91), (16.13) = 17.58 //Amazing
*4x4*: (1:25.72), 1:45.65, 1:49.04, 1:43.23, (2:07.17) = 1:45.97
*5x5*: 3:28.06, 3:33.86, (4:12.56), (3:15.96), 3:25.55 = 
*2x2 BLD*: 3:07.75, 2:20.55, 2:07.31 = 2:31.87
*3x3 OH*: 46.10, (37.76), (49.92), 42.71, 42.66 = 43.82 
*234 Relay*:2:29.00
*2345 Relay*: 6:34.30
*Pyraminx*: 13.54, 12.05, (8.47), (17.22+), 13.48 = 13.02 //hoped it would be sub-13
*Skewb*:12.36, (7.59), 13.49, (DNF (12.24)), 12.06 = 12.64


----------



## Doudou (Mar 20, 2016)

3x3 average:
12.40 11.38 12.50 10.28 14.56 = 12.09


----------



## APdRF (Mar 20, 2016)

Do the MBLD results only show the not DNF? (I'm uploading my results through the website)

Also, I have all my results recorded. I was planning on uploading them all, but I'm not happy and I won't upload them. If you want to see any paricular result, let me know


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 21, 2016)

APdRF said:


> Do the MBLD results only show the not DNF? (I'm uploading my results through the website)
> 
> Also, I have all my results recorded. I was planning on uploading them all, but I'm not happy and I won't upload them. If you want to see any paricular result, let me know



There's an error on the other site that does not accept Multi DNF:s result. So those you have to register here.
You should register all your results, also the ones you are not happy with. Those results makes difference
not only for your totals but also for others. (Now this is not the World Championships but still...)

Maybe someone else gets a little joy out of beating you in some event. Eg if you compete in blind
events and only get DNF:s you should still show that. At least I think one should and I do .
As an example I lose one point if you compete in Multi and DNF and then do not register that.
(I'll survive anyway and it is your decision and as I said, it is not that important)


----------



## mafergut (Mar 21, 2016)

MatsBergsten said:


> You should register all your results, also the ones you are not happy with. Those results makes difference
> not only for your totals but also for others. (Now this is not the World Championships but still...)
> 
> Maybe someone else gets a little joy out of beating you in some event. Eg if you compete in blind
> ...



I think he was talking about recording them on cam and uploading the videos to Youtube.


----------



## APdRF (Mar 21, 2016)

MatsBergsten said:


> There's an error on the other site that does not accept Multi DNF:s result. So those you have to register here.
> You should register all your results, also the ones you are not happy with. Those results makes difference
> not only for your totals but also for others. (Now this is not the World Championships but still...)
> 
> ...



Sorry for the missunderstanding. I was talking about uploading the videos to YouTube, of course I upload all my results to the web, even the ones I'm not happy about, hahaha.

So, my MBLD was: 1 out of 4 in 20:48. The mistakes were because I remembered the right word but executed the wrong letter pair (I'm doing a list to avoid that kind of mistake), resulting in 2x3 and 1x4 corners DNFs.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 21, 2016)

APdRF said:


> Sorry for the missunderstanding. I was talking about uploading the videos to YouTube, of course I upload all my results to the web, even the ones I'm not happy about, hahaha.



Oooops, my mistake . Sorry, and I sounded like the school principal !


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 22, 2016)

Results week 11: congratulations to EDDDY, APdRF and Iggy!

*2x2x2*(35)

 2.57 WACWCA
 2.80 G2013
 2.86 Iggy
 3.11 cuberkid10
 3.22 Isaac Lai
 3.45 ichcubegern
 3.49 Randomno
 3.57 shadowslice e
 3.96 APdRF
 4.12 EDDDY
 4.20 asacuber
 4.25 Ordway Persyn
 4.51 MFCuber
 4.59 hamfaceman
 4.60 MLGCubez
 4.61 pantu2000
 4.75 TcubesAK
 4.94 TheRubiksCombo
 4.95 ViliusRibinskas
 5.00 turtwig
 5.48 mafergut
 5.74 ZurfyCubez
 6.50 Now3852
 6.69 PurpleBanana
 7.31 JoshuaStacker
 7.49 h2f
 7.84 MarcelP
 7.88 kbrune
 8.37 Selkie
 8.84 slh01slh
 9.74 abnerpthen
 11.25 GhostBear53
 12.29 Jason Green
 12.32 One Wheel
 17.56 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(47)

 8.88 Lapinsavant
 9.98 hssandwich
 10.12 DanpHan
 10.26 cuberkid10
 10.33 Isaac Lai
 10.68 APdRF
 11.07 Iggy
 11.22 EDDDY
 11.47 WACWCA
 11.69 ichcubegern
 12.09 Doudou
 12.36 pantu2000
 12.65 shadowslice e
 12.67 Keroma12
 12.77 G2013
 14.47 Randomno
 14.48 turtwig
 14.86 asacuber
 14.98 Ordway Persyn
 15.05 TcubesAK
 15.19 ViliusRibinskas
 15.33 MLGCubez
 15.80 evileli
 16.41 Now3852
 16.60 Selkie
 16.82 hamfaceman
 17.58 TheRubiksCombo
 18.64 mafergut
 19.27 kbrune
 20.29 Perff
 20.30 MarcelP
 20.41 Deri Nata Wijaya
 20.64 posaidon0802
 20.88 ZurfyCubez
 21.52 Jason Green
 21.67 MFCuber
 21.75 h2f
 22.73 PurpleBanana
 26.47 JoshuaStacker
 28.73 abnerpthen
 29.95 IridiuM
 30.63 fernblaze
 32.76 MatsBergsten
 35.69 rishirs321
 36.21 GhostBear53
 38.30 One Wheel
 40.70 Pragitya
*4x4x4*(28)

 41.86 EDDDY
 44.38 cuberkid10
 44.82 Iggy
 47.80 ichcubegern
 48.54 Isaac Lai
 49.13 APdRF
 50.05 G2013
 52.06 pantu2000
 56.16 turtwig
 1:01.76 Ordway Persyn
 1:08.35 MLGCubez
 1:10.59 Selkie
 1:11.28 ViliusRibinskas
 1:12.57 evileli
 1:19.28 h2f
 1:19.37 Now3852
 1:26.07 asacuber
 1:28.76 hamfaceman
 1:37.40 TcubesAK
 1:41.43 MarcelP
 1:45.97 TheRubiksCombo
 1:52.90 mafergut
 2:02.95 JoshuaStacker
 2:04.76 kbrune
 2:17.84 GhostBear53
 2:24.11 Jason Green
 2:29.59 MatsBergsten
 2:53.89 One Wheel
*5x5x5*(17)

 1:23.97 APdRF
 1:30.77 Iggy
 1:31.98 cuberkid10
 1:38.87 EDDDY
 1:48.12 Ordway Persyn
 1:50.75 Isaac Lai
 2:19.28 Selkie
 2:21.98 MLGCubez
 2:49.38 TcubesAK
 3:22.80 h2f
 3:26.44 kbrune
 3:29.16 TheRubiksCombo
 4:04.99 JoshuaStacker
 4:33.94 MatsBergsten
 5:12.45 mafergut
 5:27.51 GhostBear53
 7:03.54 One Wheel
*6x6x6*(4)

 2:43.38 APdRF
 3:28.05 Ordway Persyn
 4:33.20 Selkie
 5:37.64 MLGCubez
*7x7x7*(5)

 4:02.45 APdRF
 5:30.76 Ordway Persyn
 5:59.89 EDDDY
 7:22.03 Selkie
 9:43.56 MLGCubez
*3x3 one handed*(20)

 17.58 DanpHan
 20.05 Iggy
 21.91 shadowslice e
 22.21 Isaac Lai
 22.64 ichcubegern
 23.30 APdRF
 23.33 pantu2000
 23.50 cuberkid10
 30.64 EDDDY
 36.35 hamfaceman
 39.26 asacuber
 41.96 TcubesAK
 43.82 TheRubiksCombo
 44.62 mafergut
 50.41 MLGCubez
 54.59 Selkie
 1:04.17 kbrune
 1:04.64 Ordway Persyn
 1:12.21 JoshuaStacker
 1:54.61 Now3852
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 56.07 Randomno
 1:21.53 APdRF
 2:13.57 EDDDY
 2:22.74 MLGCubez
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(14)

 10.37 Iggy
 27.01 EDDDY
 27.61 MatsBergsten
 34.18 TcubesAK
 38.34 h2f
 1:08.00 Ordway Persyn
 1:10.60 APdRF
 1:16.27 kbrune
 2:07.31 TheRubiksCombo
 2:09.46 mafergut
 DNF Randomno
 DNF G2013
 DNF ichcubegern
 DNF cuberkid10
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(14)

 30.02 Iggy
 1:18.28 EDDDY
 1:20.26 MatsBergsten
 1:21.34 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:23.64 hssandwich
 1:31.03 h2f
 1:36.40 G2013
 1:50.66 Keroma12
 1:54.91 ichcubegern
 4:11.19 Isaac Lai
 6:14.89 kbrune
 6:25.53 Ordway Persyn
10:52.04 mafergut
 DNF APdRF
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 6:00.16 MatsBergsten
 7:21.29 hssandwich
 8:48.94 EDDDY
 DNF h2f
 DNF Iggy
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

14:57.74 MatsBergsten
19:58.89 h2f
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

29:14.84 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

21/24 (54:52)  kamilprzyb
10/10 (50:44)  MatsBergsten
9/10 (40:12)  Deri Nata Wijaya
9/10 (43:48)  EDDDY
2/2 ( 6:10)  h2f
1/4 (20:48)  APdRF
1/3 (54:00)  kbrune
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 1:13.19 EDDDY
 2:48.63 mafergut
 3:07.54 TcubesAK
 3:12.32 Ordway Persyn
 3:18.31 Selkie
 3:25.29 kbrune
*2-3-4 Relay*(22)

 55.19 cuberkid10
 1:03.49 EDDDY
 1:04.47 Iggy
 1:05.63 Isaac Lai
 1:05.65 APdRF
 1:11.05 G2013
 1:24.44 Randomno
 1:32.97 Ordway Persyn
 1:35.83 Selkie
 1:40.91 TcubesAK
 1:44.23 ViliusRibinskas
 1:46.11 Now3852
 1:46.36 asacuber
 1:54.97 hamfaceman
 2:01.72 h2f
 2:09.80 kbrune
 2:29.00 TheRubiksCombo
 2:30.16 mafergut
 2:56.04 MatsBergsten
 3:00.22 JoshuaStacker
 3:01.02 GhostBear53
 4:34.98 One Wheel
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(16)

 2:29.67 cuberkid10
 2:32.04 Iggy
 2:39.98 APdRF
 2:42.62 EDDDY
 3:02.54 Isaac Lai
 3:20.89 Ordway Persyn
 4:03.53 Selkie
 4:59.42 TcubesAK
 5:39.29 h2f
 5:54.48 kbrune
 6:02.39 asacuber
 6:34.30 TheRubiksCombo
 7:00.00 JoshuaStacker
 7:02.33 mafergut
 8:15.10 GhostBear53
11:52.40 One Wheel
*Skewb*(23)

 4.23 Isaac Lai
 4.25 hssandwich
 6.42 hamfaceman
 6.43 EDDDY
 7.18 TcubesAK
 7.26 cuberkid10
 7.31 ichcubegern
 7.31 pantu2000
 8.31 APdRF
 8.86 Iggy
 9.65 asacuber
 10.11 MLGCubez
 11.50 h2f
 11.82 Ordway Persyn
 12.63 ViliusRibinskas
 12.64 TheRubiksCombo
 13.40 JoshuaStacker
 15.79 mafergut
 19.00 Selkie
 26.57 Now3852
 35.63 MatsBergsten
 37.98 MarcelP
 45.62 kbrune
*Clock*(4)

 12.86 APdRF
 15.99 Selkie
 22.96 EDDDY
 41.76 MLGCubez
*Pyraminx*(22)

 3.94 hssandwich
 4.57 Isaac Lai
 4.92 Newcuber000
 5.22 APdRF
 5.39 cuberkid10
 5.69 pantu2000
 6.17 EDDDY
 6.18 hamfaceman
 6.55 ichcubegern
 7.68 TcubesAK
 7.90 ViliusRibinskas
 8.35 MLGCubez
 8.69 Ordway Persyn
 9.20 JoshuaStacker
 9.23 asacuber
 12.79 mafergut
 13.02 TheRubiksCombo
 15.26 Now3852
 16.55 Selkie
 16.71 kbrune
 18.39 abnerpthen
 51.31 MatsBergsten
*Megaminx*(11)

 1:10.82 Isaac Lai
 1:14.74 JianhanC
 1:15.56 Iggy
 1:47.19 APdRF
 2:33.02 Ordway Persyn
 3:11.67 MLGCubez
 3:40.45 TcubesAK
 3:55.08 hamfaceman
 4:05.48 mafergut
 4:50.58 Selkie
 6:20.67 kbrune
*Square-1*(17)

 12.43 Raptor56
 15.47 Randomno
 16.67 EDDDY
 17.23 hssandwich
 20.54 Iggy
 20.55 cuberkid10
 24.21 DanpHan
 25.87 hamfaceman
 27.39 ichcubegern
 28.42 ZurfyCubez
 31.18 APdRF
 37.16 MLGCubez
 40.32 pantu2000
 41.95 Ordway Persyn
 45.60 Selkie
 1:13.67 h2f
 3:49.02 mafergut
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(13)

29 uesyuu
29 guusrs
29 okayama
31 arbivara
33 h2f
34 Keroma12
34 CyanSandwich
41 APdRF
42 mafergut
45 kbrune
48 Ordway Persyn
49 TcubesAK
49 kamilprzyb

*Contest results*

336 EDDDY
312 APdRF
275 Iggy
253 Isaac Lai
251 cuberkid10
239 Ordway Persyn
198 TcubesAK
184 ichcubegern
170 h2f
168 MLGCubez
163 Selkie
151 hamfaceman
150 mafergut
150 pantu2000
140 hssandwich
135 asacuber
135 MatsBergsten
134 kbrune
134 G2013
121 TheRubiksCombo
116 Randomno
107 ViliusRibinskas
90 shadowslice e
89 Now3852
87 DanpHan
82 JoshuaStacker
79 WACWCA
76 turtwig
70 kamilprzyb
67 Keroma12
63 Deri Nata Wijaya
50 Lapinsavant
47 MarcelP
47 evileli
45 ZurfyCubez
40 Doudou
40 MFCuber
36 GhostBear53
28 Jason Green
27 PurpleBanana
27 One Wheel
23 okayama
23 guusrs
23 uesyuu
22 Newcuber000
22 abnerpthen
21 Perff
21 Raptor56
20 arbivara
18 posaidon0802
18 CyanSandwich
14 JianhanC
10 IridiuM
9 fernblaze
8 slh01slh
7 rishirs321
4 Pragitya


----------



## APdRF (Mar 22, 2016)

Congratulations EDDY! Such a good score! I'll try to beat you this coming week


----------

